# jQTouch Animation



## RedShot (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich optimiere gerade meine Website für das iPhone und versuche nun die Schnelligkeit der Animation anzupassen. Jedoch weiß ich leider nicht wo und wie. Eigentlich nutzt jQTouch ja CSS3, weshalb ich dachte, das dort die Zeit angegeben wird, habe dort aber nichts gefunden. Wo kann ich das denn anpassen?

Danke und Gruß
RS


----------

